# Adiós - Goodbye - Adeus - 再见



## Vampiro

Nada, sólo eso: adiós WR.
Como dijo Forrest Gump después de correr durante tres años, dos meses, catorce días y dieciséis horas: "I’m pretty tired… I think I’ll go home now."
Creo que 10.358 posteos (más unos 3.000 que me han borrado) en más de seis años participando en WR es suficiente. Estoy cansado.
Durante este período hubo un poco de todo; yo me quedo con lo aprendido y con muchos buenos amigos, que no es poco.
Si de algo sirvieron mis aportes, en buena hora, si no, lo siento, hice lo que pude. De cualquier manera en el Sólo Español hay gente que sabe muchísimo de cualquier tema, mi presencia es bien poco lo que aporta.
Agradezco los buenos momentos, y también las buenas discusiones, esas que por momentos tuvieron gran nivel; las otras prefiero olvidarlas, no merecen ni que me detenga a pensar en ellas. Si en algún momento hubo quien se sintió agredido u ofendido, mis disculpas, lejos estaba de mis intenciones el agredir u ofender; el decir las cosas como son me ha hecho ganar algunos enemigos, pero también el respeto de mucha gente en mi vida profesional.
Si alguien necesita mi ayuda en algo específico no dude en contactarme por PM, haré lo que esté a mi alcance por ayudarlo; de muchas cosas no sé nada, soy un burro, pero conozco bastante bien algunos temas y si de algo puede servir mi opinión no duden en solicitarla, yo siempre contesto y estoy dispuesto a colaborar.
A partir de ahora me dedicaré más a la música y a mis estudios. Actividades poco compatibles con dedicar horas a un foro de lenguaje.
NO me hagan consultas en los hilos, no las veré; por lo mismo tampoco responderé a alusiones directas o indirectas.
Eso sería todo.
Gracias.
Un abrazo para todos.
　
Vampiro.
_


----------



## duvija

No tenés alguna dirección de correo o de Facebook?
Me da pena perderte.

elisa


----------



## Nipnip

Vampiro.

La mejor de las suertes. May bigger and better things come your way. I don't remember having many interactions with you but your name came in most of the threads that have been opened in the Solo Español, your name is already a reference here. 

You and your jokes will be greatly missed.


----------



## Aviador

Vaya, Vampi, me dejas atónito. ¡Que pena!
Imagino que no hay nada que yo pueda decir que te haga revertir tu decisión y sólo me queda lamentarla.
Espero que se trate sólo de un "hiato" y que podamos tenerte de nuevo por aquí (y que yo esté aún aquí para verlo).
Un abrazo y te deseo lo mejor, estimado colega.

Aviador.


----------



## cacarulo

¡Plop!

10char

Bueno, no tan plop. Percibía un cierto fastidio en algunos de tus posteos cuando, esporádicamente en este último tiempo, debido a cuestiones familiares, pasaba por acá.
Por cierto que surge, de todos modos, una sorpresa, que rima con la tristeza del adiós anunciado. Las relaciones a través de sitios de internet no me resultan fáciles de descular en cuanto a su dinámica y su modo de ser (las relaciones cara a cara, tampoco, ja ja), pero uno sabe que los sitios y sus integrantes y el clima que en ellos percibe mutan, tanto como uno y lo que busca y encuentra en esos sitios. Sin embargo, de nuevo, tal vez la explicitud suma un golpe, una disrupción en el paso por los sitios por los que uno pasa. Bueno, la explicitud y el hecho de conocerte personalmente y la distancia.
Que sea para mejor.
Abrazo grande.


----------



## chileno

Ojalá que te vaya bien en todo lo que quieres hacer de ahora en adelante.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Es una sorpresa muy triste. Cuando un amigo se va, es realmente uno quien se va. Porque la carga y el tedio del viaje son para los que nos quedamos. Tengo la esperanza de volver a saber de tí, noble Conde, auncuando sea en una apostilla tan leve como la pluma que sube, baja y se desliza en el aire al final de Forrest Gump.
Mucha suerte en tu música y tus estudios.
Un cordial abrazo, hermano.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Una pena que hayas tomado esta decisión (tan  drástica). Podrías haberte ausentado un tiempo y volver más tarde cuando  te apeteciera. Pero _Vampiro_ no es hombre de medias tintas. Echaremos de  menos tu afilada lengua. Un abrazo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una buena elección la tuya.
Un abrazo sincero.


----------



## blasita

Jaime Bien said:


> Una pena que hayas tomado esta decisión (tan  drástica). Podrías haberte ausentado un tiempo y volver más tarde cuando  te apeteciera.


 Bueno, yo tengo la esperanza de que, después de un tiempo, vuelva. Muchos dicen que se van, ¡y vuelven! (Mira tú el amigo Xiao, justo ahí arriba).

Te deseo todo lo mejor, Vampi. Echaremos mucho de menos tu lengua viperina, tu manera tan especial de ver las cosas y tu gran sentido del humor. 

Disfruta. Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
El penúltimo avatar resultó muy significativo. Ahora entiendo su significado auténtico. Y lo peor no es pensar sino conocer (y compartir) el origen de ese cansancio.
Felices vuelos, Vampiro, hasta el regreso. No te damos del todo por perdido.
Un abrazo


----------



## Kaxgufen

Éxitos. He enmudecido (dedicado a los que sostiene que por aquí "no se usan los perfectos").


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro, estoy por echarme a llorar. En serio. Me entristece mucho. Me entristece tu marcha, no porque no me parezca bien que dediques tiempo a otras cosas y porque no entienda que cierto desfile de de personalidades es normal en un foro como este; sino porque creo que te has sentido incómodo y eso me entristece enórmemente. Entiendo que últimamente estabas un tanto sarcástico y faltón de más pero entiendo de dónde sale ese sentimiento de rebote.

Ojalá te desdigas, ojalá podamos entre todos los que hacemos el foro de Sólo Español cada día con mensajes y conversaciones y discusiones y pullas (de esas también ha habido muchas) convencerte de que no te vayas del todo, de que te quedes un poquito más o de que vuelvas después de un descansito.

¿Qué vamos a hacer si el Nosferatu chileno? ¿Qué?


----------



## amanarma

un abrazo *Vampiro*. Nos has _r-evolucionado_ toda la sangre.


----------



## Vanda

OH, Vampiro! Tem certeza?! Tem muita gente que aprecia você aqui, e eu sou uma delas, com toda a certeza!


----------



## solysombra

Muchas gracias por tus aportes y por tu honestidad


----------



## Lord Darktower

Por acá siempre le tendré un buen jamón al que chuparle el tuétano. 
Un abrazo.

(¿Con quién me meteré ahora?).


----------



## Nanon

Nosferatu, ¿cómo vienes a decir que es muy poco lo que aportas? Gracias por ser quien eres. Te echaremos de menos...
Sin arriesgar el cuello más de la cuenta, te mando un abrazo.


----------



## Colchonero

Saludos, querido. Un abrazo.


----------



## Julvenzor

Ay, Vampiro. ¿Qué vamos hacer sin esos bellos colmillos manchados de sangre? Desde mis inicios me parecieron grotescos sus avatares y sarcásticas sus palabras. No obstante, reflejaban una personalidad castigada por el tiempo y curtida por la experiencia. Ha sido hasta hoy un usuario capaz de darle giros inesperados a cualquier hilo (en el buen sentido) y de hacer que otros usuarios empatizasen con un enfoque distinto. Su tonillo, cargado de dobles intenciones, resultaron vitales para alegrarnos el día o encendernos los humos, lo que, a fin de cuentas, nos recuerda que estamos vivos.

Mucha suerte, Vampiro. Que el éxito lo acompañe y, cuando obtenga una buena dosis de él, retorne al menos para regodearse del mundo cruel.

Hasta más ver.


----------



## Ludaico

¡Es una lástima!  Somos muchos, yo entre ellos, los que vamos a perder un referente en este foro. La verdad es que a partir de ahora voy a tener menos ganas que tenía antes por entrar al foro, sabiendo que no vas a estar en él. Que a nadie extrañe el verme menos por aquí. Así lo siento y así lo digo. Aparte del cansancio intuyo que hay algo más que te ha empujado a tomar esta decisión (un detalle: de los 3.000 mensajes que los moderadores te borraron, un alto porcentaje fue en los últimos tiempos). No sé, quizá también hayan podido influir en tu decisión los largos periodos de exposición a la luz que te veías obligado a soportar debido a tu presencia en el foro (lo tuyo es la noche y la obscuridad) .
Deseo que te vaya lo mejor posible en tu nueva singladura y espero que este adiós no sea un "por siempre", sino un "hasta luego". 
Un fuerte abrazo.
(Supongo que te irá la música de órgano, je.)


----------



## zhuzhi

Vampiro said:


> Nada, sólo eso: adiós WR.
> Como dijo Forrest Gump después de correr durante tres años, dos meses, catorce días y dieciséis horas: "I’m pretty tired… I think I’ll go home now."
> Creo que 10.358 posteos (más unos 3.000 que me han borrado) en más de seis años participando en WR es suficiente. Estoy cansado.
> Durante este período hubo un poco de todo; yo me quedo con lo aprendido y con muchos buenos amigos, que no es poco.
> Si de algo sirvieron mis aportes, en buena hora, si no, lo siento, hice lo que pude. De cualquier manera en el Sólo Español hay gente que sabe muchísimo de cualquier tema, mi presencia es bien poco lo que aporta.
> Agradezco los buenos momentos, y también las buenas discusiones, esas que por momentos tuvieron gran nivel; las otras prefiero olvidarlas, no merecen ni que me detenga a pensar en ellas. Si en algún momento hubo quien se sintió agredido u ofendido, mis disculpas, lejos estaba de mis intenciones el agredir u ofender; el decir las cosas como son me ha hecho ganar algunos enemigos, pero también el respeto de mucha gente en mi vida profesional.
> Si alguien necesita mi ayuda en algo específico no dude en contactarme por PM, haré lo que esté a mi alcance por ayudarlo; de muchas cosas no sé nada, soy un burro, pero conozco bastante bien algunos temas y si de algo puede servir mi opinión no duden en solicitarla, yo siempre contesto y estoy dispuesto a colaborar.
> A partir de ahora me dedicaré más a la música y a mis estudios. Actividades poco compatibles con dedicar horas a un foro de lenguaje.
> NO me hagan consultas en los hilos, no las veré; por lo mismo tampoco responderé a alusiones directas o indirectas.
> Eso sería todo.
> Gracias.
> Un abrazo para todos.
> 
> Vampiro.
> _



¡Qué pena! quería agradecerle su ayuda, explicaciones que me han dado para aclararme dudas, durane los últimos años. 
Un abrazo sincero


----------



## Idóneo

Gracias por tus singulares aportes y tu ímpetu en contra de los prejuicios.
Comprendo  tu postura; lo que has aprendido en estas pláticas de foro te  acompañará de por vida. La paradoja del trabajo altruista colaborando en  un fin loable, como es la búsqueda, captura y marcado a éter de las  cándidas palabras, le beneficia a uno beneficiando a los demás, ¿Qué  mejor manera de desplegar el egoismo en defensa propia?

Sé que volverás, así que ya hablaremos de barrio a barrio. (Veinte años no es nada). 
Un beso con lengua peninsular y mesetaria.


----------



## -CAIN-

Se echará de menos al portador de esa ironía que quisiera ya tenerla yo.
Espero conseguirla en el futuro.
Un saludo y esperemos que te des una vuelta de vez en cuando.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Procuro entender tu decisión, pero a duras penas lo consigo. Me queda un soplo de esperanza: solo hay un adiós que no tiene vuelta de hoja, y como es sabido los vampiros no tienen fecha de caducidad.


----------



## romarsan

Querido Vampiro, como amiga y por el cariño sincero que siento por ti, lamento tu marcha, pero por la misma razón respeto tu decisión. Te deseo el mejor de los caminos tomes el rumbo que tomes. Sabes que siempre contarás conmigo y que mi puerta siempre está abierta para ti.  

Beso grandote, amigo.


----------



## Vanda

Vamp, estamos precisando de mão de obra no nosso fórum Esp/Port, sua ajuda será sempre bem-vinda e agradecida!


----------



## Pixidio

¡Un gran abrazo querido! Y el mayor de los éxitos para tus emprendimientos...


----------



## Lurrezko

Querido Vampi, yo también ando desaparecido desde hace algunos meses, por diversos motivos. Quizá alguno de ellos coincida con los tuyos. Te deseo la mejor de las suertes y te envío un gran abrazo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Que te la pasés bien, y siempre tendrás refugio en tus discos de Arjona. 

May God guide you on your quest.


----------



## Peterdg

¿Qué puedo decir? Sólo puedo lamentar tu decisión.

¡Te echaré de menos!

¡Mucha suerte!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## cbrena

Echaré de menos hasta esa raya con la que siempre firmas.

Adiós, Vampiro.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Algo se muere en el alma, cuando un amigo se va, 
Y va dejando una huella que no se puede borrar. 

No te vayas todavía, no te vayas por favor 
no te vayas todavía que hasta la guitarra mía 
llora cuando dice adiós. 

Tómate un respiro, pero vuelve, por favor. Esto no será lo mismo sin tí.


----------



## Erreconerre

Vampiro said:


> Nada, sólo eso: adiós WR.
> Como dijo Forrest Gump después de correr durante tres años, dos meses, catorce días y dieciséis horas: "I’m pretty tired… I think I’ll go home now."
> Creo que 10.358 posteos (más unos 3.000 que me han borrado) en más de seis años participando en WR es suficiente. Estoy cansado.
> Durante este período hubo un poco de todo; yo me quedo con lo aprendido y con muchos buenos amigos, que no es poco.
> Si de algo sirvieron mis aportes, en buena hora, si no, lo siento, hice lo que pude. De cualquier manera en el Sólo Español hay gente que sabe muchísimo de cualquier tema, mi presencia es bien poco lo que aporta.
> Agradezco los buenos momentos, y también las buenas discusiones, esas que por momentos tuvieron gran nivel; las otras prefiero olvidarlas, no merecen ni que me detenga a pensar en ellas. Si en algún momento hubo quien se sintió agredido u ofendido, mis disculpas, lejos estaba de mis intenciones el agredir u ofender; el decir las cosas como son me ha hecho ganar algunos enemigos, pero también el respeto de mucha gente en mi vida profesional.
> Si alguien necesita mi ayuda en algo específico no dude en contactarme por PM, haré lo que esté a mi alcance por ayudarlo; de muchas cosas no sé nada, soy un burro, pero conozco bastante bien algunos temas y si de algo puede servir mi opinión no duden en solicitarla, yo siempre contesto y estoy dispuesto a colaborar.
> A partir de ahora me dedicaré más a la música y a mis estudios. Actividades poco compatibles con dedicar horas a un foro de lenguaje.
> NO me hagan consultas en los hilos, no las veré; por lo mismo tampoco responderé a alusiones directas o indirectas.
> Eso sería todo.
> Gracias.
> Un abrazo para todos.
> 
> Vampiro.
> _



Mucha suerte, hagas lo que hagas.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Vampiro:

Te deseo lo mejor en todos tus empeños venideros.  Espero que no te ausentes de verdad, pero como todos nos merecemos un poco de alteración de vez en cuando, deseo que lleves una vida feliz.

Un cálido saludo

aloofsocialite


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, amigos, por tanta muestra de afecto y tanto elogio inmerecido (bueno... algunos sí me los merezco, qué tanto...)

*Duvija*: Querida Duvi, te extrañaré (yo también extrañaré a los amigos, ¿o se creen que uno es de fierro?)
Facebook no tengo y dudo que llegue a tener alguna vez en la vida, quizá con la banda, pero no uno personal.
Correo sí, por supuesto:
vampiro.wr@gmail.com
Será un gusto si seguimos en contacto.

*Nipnip*: Es verdad, te conocí poco, pero siempre has sido amable y eso es de destacar. Gracias por tu saludo. 

*Aviador*: Mi estimadísimo amigo, qué decir... ya son años de cruces en hilos de todo tipo. Tu opinión, siempre certera, es de las cosas más respetables que van quedando de la vieja guardia del SE. Un abrazo. Ojalá no se pierda el contacto.

*Cacarulo*: Espero que cuando pase por Buenos Aires podamos volver a encontrarnos y compartir una cerveza. Te estimo muchísimo, amigo mío.

*Chileno*: P'ta, paisa, así son las cosas, no hay plazo que no se cumpla y en WR llegó el mío. Esto no da para más. Un abrazo y gracias por pasar a saludar.

*Cal Inhibes*: Eres de las personas imprescindibles en ese foro, da gusto discutir contigo, no bajas el nivel y sabes defender tus argumentos. La música sigue adelante, el show debe continuar.

*Jaime Bien*: No, eso es verdad, nunca de medias tintas. Gústele a quien le guste y disgústele a quien le disguste, me trae al pairo, jajajjajjaaa. Un abrazo.

*XiaoRoel*: Maestro... chapeau. A usted sólo puedo decirle GRACIAS. Y darle un gran abrazo de despedida. Qué triste es ver cómo foreritos de pacotilla se atreven a faltarle el respeto y hablarle con ironías.

*Blasita*: Lo mío es sin vuelta; seguiré indirectamente aportando al foro porque tengo amigos que participan activamente y a veces me consultan cosas, pero posteando en algún hilo dudo que me vuelvas a ver, salvo en este, claro, que me faltan algunos agradecimientos aún.

*Clares3*: La vida da muchas vueltas quién sabe qué pasará de acá a unos meses; es más... quién sabe qué pasará en las elecciones del domingo. Pero no está en mis planes volver, tengo muchas cosas postergadas, dedicaré mi tiempo a ellas.
Un abrazo, Clares3, eres de los realmente buenos del SE.

*Kaxgufen*: Gracias, amigo, te conocí poco, pero tienes un buen sentido del humor, me gusta eso. A veces me sentía rodeado de viejos vinagres, como el gran Luca, y ahí aparecías para cambiar un poco el aire.

*ACQM*: Náaaaa... qué llorar, a otra cosa. Sarcástico he sido siempre, y en cuanto a lo otro aplica perfectamente el principio de acción y reacción, algunos personajes del lado oscuro de la fuerza me hacían subir la bilirrubina. Un abrazazo para ti.

*Amanarma*: Espero no haberme pasado de la raya alguna vez contigo... me caes muy bien. Un gran abrazo.

*Vanda*: Vandinha, mi querida amiga. Anduve en Pomaire no hace mucho y recordé el día que pasamos allá junto a Nanón, qué buenos momentos...
Te agradezco la oferta sobre el foro P/E, pero mi portugués está muy oxidado y hoy en día, por motivos laborales y personales, estoy dedicado 100% a estudiar chino. De cualquier manera esto no es una despedida del Sólo Español, sino de todo WR, recuerda que yo pasé mis primeros años en el GV, nunca supe cómo me terminé cambiando al SE, cosas de la vida. Un gran abrazo, amiga, seguiremos en contacto.

*Solysombra*: Un placer. Ojalá haya servido de algo y que no te enreden más de la cuenta en los próximos hilos. Mucha suerte.

*Lord Darktower*: Tendrá que buscarse un nuevo rival; espero haber estado a la altura. Al menos a mí nada me molesta más que un perro chihuahua faltándole el respeto a un gran danés. Un gusto conocerlo estimado (le anticipé lo que iba a pasar con su mensaje del otro día...) A ver si cuando me acerque a su barrio compartimos un jabugo con unas pintas de buena cerveza.

*Nanón*: Dulce amiga, espero que cuando te acerques nuevamente por los sures me avises para juntarnos, con suerte no estaré en el desierto o arriba de la cordillera. Un beso (¡¡muéranse, envidiosos!!)

*Colchonero*: Huelgan las palabras, ¿no es cierto? Que tengas una linda vida, amigo.

*Julvenzor*: Veo que captaste a plenitud mis "siniestras" intenciones en los hilos. Qué le vamos a hacer, no todos, sobre todo los jefes, lo ven de la misma manera. Suerte, amigo, mantente en la vereda del sol.

*Ludaico*: Qué buenos encontronazos tuvimos, un placer discutir contigo, disculpa si me pasé de la raya alguna vez, fue sin "mala baba", producto de escribir a las apuradas, como siempre lo hacía.
Con lo de los 3000 posteos fui benevolente, es probable que hayan sido más.
Y en cuanto a la música, toco guitarra y bajo; el futuro tecladista es mi hijo, que va por muy buen camino en sus clases de piano; claro que si sigue por ese camino tan clásico pronto se horrorizará del ruido que hace la banda del papá.
Un abrazo,amigo. Te extrañaré.

*Zhuzhi*: Nada que agradecer, el gusto es mío cuando puedo ayudar a alguien; quizá alguna vez necesite ayuda con mis clases de chino y no faltará quién me de una mano, esto funciona así, "hoy por ti, mañana por mí". Cualquier día de estos me mandan a China, tenemos trabajo por allá; ya me ha tocado estar ahí nomás, a un paso. Un abrazo, gracias por tu saludo.

*Idóneo*: Gracias por el saludo, pero nada de besos con lengua, por favor, que mi señora es un pelín celosa. ¿Lo dejamos en un abrazo, no más?

*-CAIN-*: La ironía se puede cultivar, el problema mayor es que la entiendan como tal. No olvides nunca que hay gente con el sentido del humor en la suela de los zapatos. Lo de la vuelta de vez en cuando lo veo muuuuuuuy difícil. Ojalá no perdamos el contacto. Suerte.

*Manuel G. Rey*: Ya lo conversaremos en Valencia o sus alrededores, Manuel. Más temprano que tarde; este verano, si logro tener vacaciones. Un abrazo.

*Romarsan*: Tú sabes mejor que nadie que la decisión va en serio, amiga. Espero que nos veamos pronto, recuerda que me debes una paella. Un beso.

*Pixidio*: ¡¡Qué personaje!!, siempre me gustó encontrarte en el foro; jajajjjajaaa, jamás olvidaré la noche en que te mandaste un ranazo de proporciones y nos borramos para no dejar rastros del hilo, menos mal que a esa hora no había nadie más, jajajjajjaaa. Sigue siendo como eres, y que tengas mucho éxito.

*Lurrezko*: Otro gran maestro. Acá sí que no doy ni por asomo la altura, pero sería genial compartir una velada de cervezas y música, al menos soy un buen "escuchador" y me gusta el jazz. Un abrazo, amigo, quizá nos veamos pronto si todo sale bien.

*Giorgio Lontano*: Terminaré estimando a Arjona, jajajjjajajaaa. Bromas aparte, no me cae mal, tiene su público y siempre colabora con causas benéficas, eso es de agradecer, me saco el sombrero... pero por qué tiene que ser taaaaan malo como compositor...
Un abrazo Giorgio, siempre fue un gusto encontrarte en los hilos.

*Peterdg*: De los hombres serios del SE. Nada de bromas cuando se aparece con sus argumentos, porque rara vez son refutables. Un placer haber compartido algunos hilos contigo, aprendí mucho, de verdad, con algunas de tus intervenciones.

*Cbrena*: La famosa rayita, no eres la primera que la menciona, una vez me enviaron una sarta de puteadas por PM porque no agradecí públicamente que celebraran mi forma de firmar. La gente es así...
La verdad es que es sólo la manía de que no me gusta el texto del posteo pegado a la firma "por defecto" de WR, ese guión sirve de separación. Simple como eso.
También te extrañaré buhesa, compartimos muy buenos momentos. Un beso.

*Valeria Mesalina*: Si me haces llorar, no vale.
Eres, por lejos, de las personas más queridas que me deja mi paso por WR
Seguiremos en contacto, nos veremos pronto, compartiremos algunos momentos buenos, de eso no me caben dudas. Pero no será acá.
Un beso, amiga querida.
Y otro más.

*Erreconerre*: Por lo pronto ponerme estudiar, que se supone que estoy preparando un examen. Después veremos.
Te deseo la misma suerte. Espero volver alguna vez a tu bello país.

*Aloofsocialite*: Muchas gracias, qué linda sorpresa. Te deseo lo mismo: una vida feliz. Saludos. 
　
Bueno, creo que no me falta nadie.
No se pasen al lado oscuro, manténganse en la vereda del sol.
Aprovecho de agradecer públicamente (ya los contestaré uno por uno) los PM que he recibido, gente que no participò en este hilo pero quiso saludarme, otros que junto a sus saludos me han hecho llegar sus correos personales o coordenadas para mantener el contacto. Se los agradezco infinitamente, no sé cómo pueden estimar a un insoportable, agresivo, e irrespetuoso vampiro como yo.
Por favor, insisto, si alguien necesita ayuda y cree que mi aporte puede servir, no dude en usar el correo que mencioné hace un rato:
vampiro.wr@gmail.com
Temas técnicos en general (traducciones incluidas), minería, geografía, historia o antropología cultural, son temas en los que me muevo como pez en el agua. Vestigios de mi paso por dos carreras tan disímiles como la ingeniería y el periodismo. Será un placer ayudar a quien lo necesite.
¡¡Y eso sería tóo!!
Hasta más ver.
Abrazos y besos, ahí ven cómo se los reparten, jejejjeeee
¡¡¡Ups!!!, perdón: je, je, je.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tus aportaciones fueron muy especiales no sólo por el contenido sino por el sentido del humor que te caracteriza.

Te deseo mucho éxito en tus proyectos y lo mejor en tu vida.


----------



## chamyto

Vampiro, dejarás un hueco imposible de cubrir en el foro de Sólo Español. Un abrazo.


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos:
NO me hago a la idea de que un punto como Vampiro se vaya, y menos por las razones que uno intuye y prefiere no explicitar. Bien sé que todos somos prescindibles pero el gesto de Vampiro me lleva a pensar si no es el momento de abandonar yo también después de comprobar cómo un foro vivo se va empobreciendo poco a poco...
En fin, meditaré al respecto. También se fue Torrebruno, bien que por más dolorosos motivos, y luego volvió hecho un roble y ahí lo tenemos, ascendido en la escala social y dando guerra.
Pasa en esto como en ls guerras: cuando uno ve caer a los mejores se pregunta si merece la pena seguir en el tajo.
Otro abrazo, Vampiro, y medita tú también. 
En cualquier caso, siempre podrás acudir a nosotros, a mí al menos, para lo que haga falta.
Hasta siempre


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Gracias, amigos, por tanta muestra de afecto y tanto elogio inmerecido (bueno... algunos sí me los merezco, qué tanto...)
> 
> 
> *Pixidio*: ¡¡Qué personaje!!, siempre me gustó encontrarte en el foro; jajajjjajaaa, jamás olvidaré la noche en que te mandaste un ranazo de proporciones y nos borramos para no dejar rastros del hilo, menos mal que a esa hora no había nadie más, jajajjajjaaa. Sigue siendo como eres, y que tengas mucho éxito.
> 
> 
> _



Jajaja... gracias a tu oportuna intervención recibí pocos "corectivos" por MP...


----------



## Fernando

Estimado Vampiro:

Como en tantos otros hilos en los que hemos discutido, no estoy de acuerdo en absoluto con tu portación en esta discusión. Personalmente la veo poco fundamentada, faltan pruebas y no has consultado en Google el uso de las expresiones.

Fuera bromas, lamentaría (condicional simple) no discutir contigo en lo sucesivo.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Queridos todos:
> NO me hago a la idea de que un punto como Vampiro se vaya, y menos por las razones que uno intuye y prefiere no explicitar. Bien sé que todos somos prescindibles pero *el gesto de Vampiro me lleva a pensar si no es el momento de abandonar yo también después de comprobar cómo un foro vivo se va empobreciendo poco a poco...*



Vampiro dixit:


> La ironía se puede cultivar, el problema mayor es que la entiendan como tal. No olvides nunca que *hay gente con el sentido del humor en la suela de los zapatos.*



Inestimable amigo *Vampiro*:
Hace días que no entraba a WR, y al ingresar me encontré con tu mensaje.

Sé que sos un hombre cabal, así que mucho me temo que tu decisión no sea la consecuencia de un arrebato.

Comparto lo que dice *clares3* y tus palabras, y creo que te comprendo. 

Un abrazo de oso con besote, y nos mantenemos en contacto ¿vale?

Vivi


----------



## solysombra

Calambur said:


> Vampiro dixit:
> 
> 
> Inestimable amigo *Vampiro*:
> Hace días que no entraba a WR, y al ingresar me encontré con tu mensaje.
> 
> Sé que sos un hombre cabal, así que mucho me temo que tu decisión no sea la consecuencia de un arrebato.
> 
> Comparto lo que dice *clares3* y tus palabras, y creo que te comprendo.
> 
> Un abrazo de oso con besote, y nos mantenemos en contacto ¿vale?
> 
> Vivi



No hay duda, el foro de "sólo español" conoció tiempos mejores. Pero yo, por ahora, me quedo. Me encariñé...


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias por la ayuda aquí, señor Vamprio.  De hecho, es porque tengo que dejarme de estar en los foros por unos años---puede ser pesado o frustrante hora tras hora contestando dudas.  Ahora estoy aquí, y no puedo imaginar diez mil aportes en este foro.


----------



## Vampiro

*Janis Joplin*: Tienes quizá el avatar más lindo de WR y siempre fue un placer encontrarte en los hilos.  Te agradezco tus palabras y te deseo lo mejor también a ti.  Abrazos.

*Chamyto*: No creo que sea tan cierto lo que dices, pero gracias por tus palabras.  Saludos, amigo.

*Clares3*: No sé qué decirte además de gracias.. También he lamentado ver cómo el foro SE se fue diluyendo y el aire enrareciendo; ni qué decir del nivel, que salvo honrosas excepciones que lo mantienen vivo, se fue empobreciendo cada vez más, porque parece que la cosa es darle guerra a los que animan los hilos.  Es triste ver que es preferible un forero citador de diccionarios a uno que genera una buena polémica en torno a un tema, y no lo digo por mí, sino por varios que he visto caer a lo largo de todo este tiempo.
Hoy en día las discusiones son anodinas, agresivas más que ingeniosas, descalificadoras más que argumentativas, y qué quieres que te diga... yo ya no estoy para que vengan a tirarme las orejas porque a cualquier forerito recién aparecido le pareció que lo miré feo y me acusó con su mamá.  Yo estaba acostumbrado a lidiar con foreros de verdad, huesos duros de roer, tal como en mi vida profesional, donde los viejos son aguerridos, no se andan con vueltas, y donde los que saben son los mejores del mundo en su especialidad.
En fin, que todo eso cansa, y a mí me llegó hasta más arriba del paracaídas.
Un gran abrazo, amigo, que se diviertan de aquí en más.  Yo ya no estaré, pero me quedo con el recuerdo de hilos memorables, en los que muchas veces se me acusó de revolver el gallinero y convertir los hilos en chacota, pero que me demuestren que una sola de las cosas que dije no son verdad ¿o acaso a alguien no le quedó clara la diferencia entre pirata, bucanero y filibustero después de la explicación que dimos con Manuel G. Rey en esa oportunidad?, pero, claro, para el estándar de algunos hubiera sido mejor que un forero pusiera: "Según el DRAE, bla, bla, bla..." como si el que abre los hilos fuera imbécil y no supiera consultar los diccionarios por sí solo.

*Pixidio*:  Jé, me alegro.

*Fernando*: Ni tantas discusiones fueron las que tuvimos, pero un placer haber compartido hilos en tu compañía.  Un abrazo.

*Calambur*:  No, no es un arrebato, como tú muy bien lo intuyes.  Espero que volvamos a vernos, ya sea en Argentina o en Uruguay para conversar con más calma y compartiendo una buena cerveza, mientras tanto mantendremos el contacto, amiga.  Un gran abrazo y un enorme beso para ti. Eres de esas "honrosas excepciones" que mencioné hace poco.

*Solysombra*:  Has aportado consultas por demás interesantes desde que te conozco, no te vayas del foro, que ahí si que empieza a hundirse el bote.  Un abrazo.

*Roxcyn*:  A cifras como esas se llega casi sin darte cuenta cuando el ambiente es entretenido y las conversaciones de buen nivel; pero los últimos mil posteos fueron muy difíciles.  Gracias por tu saludo.

En fin, gracias a  todos nuevamente, amigos; también por los PM's y algunos correos personales que he recibido, ya los contestaré, me ha faltado tiempo estos días.
Un gran abrazo y buena semana para todos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buena suerte, amigazo. Si en algunos años cumplo mi sueño de recorrer Chile de punta a punta, por tierra, por supuesto, te contactaré. Hacé lo mismo si venís por Montevideo.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buena suerte, amigazo. Si en algunos años cumplo mi sueño de recorrer Chile de punta a punta, por tierra, por supuesto, te contactaré. Hacé lo mismo si venís por Montevideo.


¡¡Hecho!!
Tenemos un trato entonces.
Un abrazo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> *Clares3*: No sé qué decirte además de gracias.. También he lamentado ver cómo el foro SE se fue diluyendo y el aire enrareciendo; ni qué decir del nivel, que salvo honrosas excepciones que lo mantienen vivo, se fue empobreciendo cada vez más, porque parece que la cosa es darle guerra a los que animan los hilos.  Es triste ver que es preferible un forero citador de diccionarios a uno que genera una buena polémica en torno a un tema, y no lo digo por mí, sino por varios que he visto caer a lo largo de todo este tiempo.
> Hoy en día las discusiones son anodinas, agresivas más que ingeniosas, descalificadoras más que argumentativas, y qué quieres que te diga... yo ya no estoy para que vengan a tirarme las orejas porque a cualquier forerito recién aparecido le pareció que lo miré feo y me acusó con su mamá.  Yo estaba acostumbrado a lidiar con foreros de verdad, huesos duros de roer, tal como en mi vida profesional, donde los viejos son aguerridos, no se andan con vueltas, y donde los que saben son los mejores del mundo en su especialidad.
> En fin, que todo eso cansa, y a mí me llegó hasta más arriba del paracaídas.
> Un gran abrazo, amigo, que se diviertan de aquí en más.  Yo ya no estaré, pero me quedo con el recuerdo de hilos memorables, en los que muchas veces se me acusó de revolver el gallinero y convertir los hilos en chacota, pero que me demuestren que una sola de las cosas que dije no son verdad ¿o acaso a alguien no le quedó clara la diferencia entre pirata, bucanero y filibustero después de la explicación que dimos con Manuel G. Rey en esa oportunidad?, pero, claro, para el estándar de algunos hubiera sido mejor que un forero pusiera: "Según el DRAE, bla, bla, bla..." como si el que abre los hilos fuera imbécil y no supiera consultar los diccionarios por sí solo.


Pues yo sí sé qué decirte, estimado: otro clásico (que no eres tú) se ha ido sin avisar, harto de ciertas prácticas y del bajo nivel del foro. Yo voy a hacer lo mismo. Poco a poco empezarán a pesar las ausencias... Y la gente se hará preguntas.
Quién sabe si en un futuro...


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Y quién va a dar ideas que no vengan en los diccionarios que se cortan y pegan? A este paso no quedará nadie con un poco de sentido común y bagaje cultural.
Es más, últimamente los foreros (o algunos foreros) del foro SE ni leen los mensajes anteriores y los repiten con otras (y a veces hasta con las mismas) palabras, o simplemente los ignoran.
En fin esto va ser más desierto que el de Atacama.
Hay un cierto espíritu de desánimo en los foreros más valiosos. ¡Qué desastre!


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Y quién va a dar ideas que no vengan en los diccionarios que se cortan y pegan? A este paso no quedará nadie con un poco de sentido común y bagaje cultural.
> Es más, últimamente los foreros (o algunos foreros) del foro SE ni leen los mensajes anteriores y los repiten con otras (y a veces hasta con las mismas) palabras, o simplemente los ignoran.
> En fin esto va ser más desierto que el de Atacama.
> Hay un cierto espíritu de desánimo en los foreros más valiosos. ¡Qué desastre!



Para llorar.
Pero hay que verle el lado positivo, Xiao, ahora el foro es un eficiente buscador de definiciones de diccionarios.  Todos a la mano en un solo click.
Al guano con la opinión de traductores, médicos, filólogos, teólogos, lingüistas, ingenieros, técnicos, biólogos, periodistas, aviadores, escritores, etimólogos, músicos, veterinarios, marinos, historiadores, geógrafos, profesores, abogados... los diccionarios mandan (*)
Les deseo buena suerte, días divertidos e interesantes se avecinan.
Saludos.


(*): Lee con calma las profesiones que mencioné y piensa en los nombres que han desaparecido durante el último año... ¿curioso, no?
_


----------



## duvija

Bueno, ahora voy a sentar mi protesta. Traigo una silla y la acomodo. No, no tienen razón. Eso de protestar porque hay abombados que solamente entran al foro para hacer perder el tiempo a los genios, es erróneo. Ni hay abombados, ni hay genios. Algunos saben de algunas cosas más que otros, pero me doy todo el derecho (como parte de ese grupo de abombados) de decir lo que pienso si el tema me interesa. Aunque no sepa mucho, me doy ese derecho (aunque tantas veces prometí no meterme en sintaxis...).

Mi Santa Madre, que el Diablo la tenga en su gloria, se pasaba diciendo que gracias al buen ejemplo de ella, ninguna de sus hijas jamás dijo una mala palabra. La conclusión a la que llegamos es que mi madre era sorda y olvidadiza, dado que cada vez que yo de chica decía ' estoy aburrida' me contestaba en elegante idish: te voy a meter una orquesta de klezmers en el culo a ver si eso te divierte. (Suena mucho mejor en idish que en español).

Digamos que eso me enseñó que si algo no me satisface, tengo que buscar la forma de mejorarlo, y no de escaparme llorando. Irse del foro no es la solución que se pretende.  El foro no es más que un micromundo de la realidad. Y bien sabemos que rajar no es el mejor método de solucionar nada, ni en la vida real, ni en el foro. Si algo/alguien no nos gusta, a no dar pelota y chau. Si nos mandan privados insultantes, a disfrutarlos! Si hay tontos que repiten diccionarios, hay otros que sí discuten con la altura necesaria. Todos podemos tomarnos una vacación, si la necesitamos.
Temas hay de sobra. 
Está en las manos de cada uno hacerlos interesantes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay que ver qué mal genio tiene esta señora uruguaya, oigan.


----------



## Peterdg

Yo, por mi parte, creo que es más bien sabiduría.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Yo, por mi parte, creo que es más bien sabiduría.



¡Gracias, hermano!


----------



## Vampiro

Duvi, con todo el respeto y el cariño que te tengo, creo te fuiste para el lado de los quesos.
Acá nadie se escapa llorando (al menos no yo) y eso de que irse del foro no es la solución simplemente no tiene sentido.
¿La solución de qué?
Yo estoy donde me gusta estar. Si el foro fuera una necesidad vital o al menos laboral podría darte la razón, pero no llega ni a necesidad lúdica. Para mí era entretención (a veces) o ganas de ayudar (casi siempre), y como no me pagan, digamos que satisfacía un poco mi espíritu solidario.
Te aclaro además que la única que ha usado la palabra “genios” eres tú. Acá no hay genios, en eso tienes toda la razón, pero hay buenos profesionales, y había más, y quizá mejores.
Si yo voy a un foro sobre luthería, como a veces lo hago, sé que allí voy a encontrar expertos, conocedores, o simples aficionados; pero si hago una pregunta me interesa la opinión de las personas, de todas, porque de todas se puede aprender algo: cuál es la mejor madera, el mejor pegamento, con qué técnica es mejor aplicarlo, etc, etc, etc. Habrá quien te dé una cátedra, o quien te diga “yo escuché tal cosa y parece que funcionó bien”, otro dirá que no le parece porque simplemente no le parece, y con eso, más otras opiniones similares, tienes un panorama más o menos completo para orientarte o tomar tu decisión.
De bien poco me va servir que un señor (el ejemplo es ficticio) me postee:

Del DRAE:

*pegamento*.


m. Moco que sirve para pegar madera.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Primero lo tomaría como un insulto a mi inteligencia, porque si me interesara lo que dice el diccionario voy y lo consulto, y segundo no lo mando un poco a buena parte por mera cortesía.
¿A qué va todo esto?
Va a que ese es el tipo de forero que parece ser del gusto de algunos moderadores; y los que aportan su experiencia, sus conocimientos, su buen (o mal) humor, sus ganas de colaborar desde sus propios puntos de vista son vistos con ojos de inquisidores; a la primera de cambio ¡zas! aviso de banneo, el foro no es para hacerse el gracioso.
Yo me cansé de eso, es más, me hastié de eso, en particular de los tirones de orejas porque algún forerito que no tiene los pantalones suficientes para defenderse solo fue y me acusó con su papi. Al menos otros fueron más dignos y me mandaron un PM con una sarta de puteadas, las que respondí en consecuencia, y todo sin reportar a nadie.
Yo prefería discutir con tipos a veces muy desagradables, pero con las neuronas bien enlazadas y que tenían argumentos sólidos para defender sus puntos de vista, hoy en día algunos me responden cuántas veces aparece un término en el buscador del Google como prueba irrefutable y verdadera, y luego se ponen a enredar los hilos hasta lo irrisorio, sin respeto alguno por quien hizo la consulta, con tal de demostrar que tienen razón.
En fin, cada cual sabe dónde le aprieta el zapato y lo que quiere. Yo quería aportar, a mi manera, sobre los temas que conozco, opinar sobre los que consideraba interesantes, y preguntar sobre los que no sabía. Hoy ninguna de esas cosas es satisfecha y por lo tanto dedicaré mi tiempo libre (bastante escaso, por lo demás) a otros menesteres.
Un abrazo.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro, tampoco exageres. Si te han dado algún tiron de orejas, algo harías. ¿O no has sido tú el de los comenatarios fuera de tema y, a menudo, ofensivos? Nadie tiene porqué soportar ofensas, y no tiene ninguna obligación de enviarte un mensaje si no quiere hablar contigo porque se ha ofendido. 

Tal vez los moderadores se han pasado, creo que sí, pero tú también sabes que muchos de tus comentarios estaban fuera de lugar, lo sabes, lo sabías y los hiciste igual. Así que mucho de lo que se te borró lo escribiste para que fuera borrado, ¿acaso lo niegas?¿O es que como tú sabes más cosas hay que dejarte pasar que hagas lo que te dé la gana?

Dicho esto, insisto en que yo preferiría que te mantegas en el foro; tú, Clares, Lurrezko, Xiao y toda la troupe. Y creo que la uruguaya de Chicago tiene más razón que una santa. Quedaos y mejoradlo, haced que el foro sea mejor, aportad lo que podáis aportar. ¿Se puede aportar sin insultar a nadie ni estar constantemente con bromitas fuera de lugar? Seguro que podéis encontrar la manera ¿no? Los menos leídos y burros os lo agradeceríamos muchísimo.


----------



## amanarma

Me siento aludida. Yo he pedido la intervención de _moderador _en una única ocasión, y precisamente Vampiro participaba, no era el único, desde luego. Aunque habia leído muchos hilos con interés, fue una de primeras participaciones, -puede que la segunda-. No lo hice porque no pueda discutir con alguien, sino porque creía que el tema del hilo se había dejado de lado por completo, se había entrado a ridiculizar y despreciar incluso la cuestión planteada y ese era el criterio a seguir; no entrar al "ataque". De hecho la persona que había abierto el hilo no ha vuelta a dar señales de vida, creo que con motivo se sintió ofendida, más sorprendida que ofendida tal vez... borraron también su última intervención, me dio tiempo a leerla, a mí me borraron prácticamente todas (algunas veces me han borrado intervenciones... que me hicieron dudar de si se podía siquiera felicitar la participación de alguien, o también era salirse del hilo... porque no han dejado de sorprenderme). No dudo que la actuación moderadora se pueda mejorar; pero una cosa es apreciar la diversidad y aceptar la idiosincrasia enriquecedora de una persona concreta y otra hacer de un foro la ley de la jungla. No todos tenemos por qué tener la misma necesidad de adrenalina. Yo tardé en participar de nuevo cuando Vampiro aparecía en el hilo. Supongo que él pensaba que yo era una _meapilas (_si es que ocupé ni siquiera un segundo su pensamiento_) _y yo pensaba que él era como mínimo un energúmeno, (creo que lo hubiera tomado como un piropo); ahora digo con sinceridad que he llegado a apreciar mucho sus intervenciones, y en general su contrapunto.
Yo creo que las charlas que los foreros más antiguos habéis tenido, han sido enriquecedoras porque eran vivas; ahora tienes dos mil trescientos hilos que leer sobre el uso del "lo"en contraposición al "le"... Y si hacéis una pregunta os indican: mirad los hilos _x _e _y_. No me extraña que os aburráis. Yo me aburro. Pero a veces, es sorprendente ver la inventiva, las dudas. Bueno; no quiero alargar esto más. Me ha parecido que Duvija ha tenido una intervención llena de cordura y humor. Hay que encontrar las medidas. 
Siento la pérdida de Vampiro, pero me parece muy comprensible, el mundo está lleno de historias interesantes para una mente inquieta como la suya, como la de cualquiera de vosotros. Sólo puedo dar las gracias a los que me habéis orientado en más de una ocasión, o me habéis hecho ver otros puntos de vista, aún haciéndome hervir la sangre. Para eso está la sangre, ¿verdad Vampiro?
Un saludo a todos y una pregunta ¿por qué no borra algún moderador este mensaje? Se me fue el tema del hilo...


----------



## clares3

ACQM said:


> Tal vez los moderadores se han pasado, creo que sí...
> tú, Clares, Lurrezko, Xiao y toda la troupe. Y creo que la uruguaya de Chicago tiene más razón que una santa. Quedaos y mejoradlo...


Te agradezco el gesto, querida ACQM, pero te aclaro que a mí no me han borrado casi ningún post desde hace años. Lo que me aleja de este foro es el hecho de que a algún otro desertor que no citas le han llegado a modificar su post, no a borrarlo sino a reescribirlo en parte para que se acomodara a las particulares obsesiones de un mod. Y eso me parece intolerable. Que borren, vale, pero que entren en lo que escribimos, pongan lo que les parezca y siga apareciendo como nuestro es asunto que entre adultos no se puede aceptar.
Por eso me he ido, sin darme de baja, a la espera de que los mod retornen a la moderación desde la posición en que se han instalado.
Seguís contando conmigo a través de los MP.
Un abrazo a todos
José (Murcia)


----------



## clares3

amanarma said:


> ¿por qué no borra algún moderador este mensaje? Se me fue el tema del hilo...



Yo tampoco me lo explico, ni respecto de tu post ni respecto del mío anterior. Será cuestión de tiempo, supongo.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Duvi, con todo el respeto y el cariño que te tengo, creo te fuiste para el lado de los quesos.
> Acá nadie se escapa llorando (al menos no yo) y *eso de que irse del foro no es la solución simplemente no tiene sentido.*
> ¿La solución de qué?
> 
> [...]
> 
> ¿A qué va todo esto?
> Va a que *ese es el tipo de forero que parece ser del gusto de algunos moderadores*; y los que aportan su experiencia, sus conocimientos, su buen (o mal) humor, sus ganas de colaborar desde sus propios puntos de vista *son vistos con ojos de inquisidores*; a la primera de cambio ¡zas! aviso de banneo, el foro no es para hacerse el gracioso.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Yo prefería discutir con tipos a veces muy desagradables, pero con las neuronas bien enlazadas y que tenían argumentos sólidos para defender sus puntos de vista, hoy en día algunos me responden cuántas veces aparece un término en el buscador del Google como prueba irrefutable y verdadera, y luego se ponen a enredar los hilos hasta lo irrisorio, sin respeto alguno por quien hizo la consulta, con tal de demostrar que tienen razón.
> 
> _




Sólo he rescatado cosas del último mensaje, pero también concuerdo con los anteriores.
*Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con vos, Eduardo. *A mí me molestan las mismas cosas.

Y muy en especial me molesta que se pretenda que uno esté siempre firme como un granadero, con cara de estar escuchando un tedeum, y con nariz de estar oliendo braguetas.

Para mí la vida es juego, y pienso que jugando se aprende mucho mejor que a los palos.

Pero aquí se trata de que uno tenga siempre humor nulo, y como consecuencia el foro se ha vuelto muy aburrido.

Las personas inteligentes saben ceder cuando conviene hacerlo. Y me consta que algunos moderadores aflojan un poco la piola, pero el resto se ocupa de arruinar el ambiente. 


Y por si alguno de los lectores cree que vos y yo siempre fuimos amigos, les cuento que no, que iniciamos nuestra "relación" a mordiscones (¿te acordás del hilo, Vampiro?), pero el tiempo nos demostró que cada uno era digno del mayor de los respetos y firmamos la paz.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿No queríais una moderadora? Pues aquí está.


----------



## Lurrezko

clares3 said:


> Te agradezco el gesto, querida ACQM, pero te aclaro que a mí no me han borrado casi ningún post desde hace años.



Yo también le agradezco el gesto y la opinión a la amiga ACQM, pero tampoco me siento representado por el plural en el que me incluye. A mí me habrán borrado varios cientos de mensajes, pero jamás he tenido el mínimo encontronazo con un mod, ni tampoco ningún aviso. Por lo demás, no recuerdo haber insultado a ningún forero en los 11.000 y pico de mensajes que he dejado en el foro.

Tampoco tengo la sensación de haberme ido: no entro desde hace meses, primero por trabajo y después porque no encuentro ni el momento ni las ganas. El foro tiene mucho de costumbre, ya lo sabéis todos: si entras regularmente, se convierte en una rutina más de tu vida. Basta con que te retires un tiempo para que te cueste volver a entrar en el engranaje.

Con la moderación tampoco tengo problemas. Con algunos no hablo, con otros tengo una relación cordial y a alguno lo considero mi amigo. No me parece objetiva, claro, pero somos sujetos, no objetos, así que todos somos subjetivos: cada uno de ellos maneja las reglas a las que debe someterse con mayor o menor cintura. Hay quien entiende que una broma o una ironía no sólo no son offtopic sino que a menudo dan una visión inédita sobre el tema que se trata, o al menos ayudan a relajar los ánimos, y hay otros para los que cualquier atisbo de sentido del humor es algo intolerable. No olvidemos que las reglas del foro fomentan un espíritu "serio y académico" o algo así: el viejo debate de la confusión entre seriedad y solemnidad.

En los años que llevo aquí, he visto épocas mejores y peores en el SE, eso lo percibimos todos. Y aclaro que no soy ningún experto en las temáticas del foro: soy filólogo pero jamás me he dedicado ni de cerca a nada relacionado con el lenguaje. Pero creo que sé discernir cuándo alguien sabe de qué habla, y en los casos en los que me cruzo con alguien así no se me ocurre pretender que mi opinión de aficionado esté en pie de igualdad. Esos hilos en los que un orate mantenía una opinión claramente errónea hasta encender los ánimos de un experto me ponían de los nervios, claro. Y hay épocas en las que los orates son más abundantes, qué le vamos a hacer.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Calambur

ACQM said:


> Vampiro, tampoco exageres. *Si te han dado algún tiron de orejas, algo harías. *¿O no has sido tú el de los comenatarios fuera de tema y, a menudo, ofensivos? Nadie tiene porqué soportar ofensas, y no tiene ninguna obligación de enviarte un mensaje si no quiere hablar contigo porque se ha ofendido.


Hum, eso resaltado en negrita me recuerda los tiempos en que en la Argentina tuvo el poder una dictadura de militar: secuestraban gente y casi a la mayoría la mataron, pero la gente que quería lavarse las manos decía: "algo habrá hecho". Cualquiera que hubiera sido secuestrado era un delincuente sin que nadie se preocupara de probarlo. Para los que preferían cerrar los ojos y no ver la realidad, era más fácil así. Un horror.

He comentado en mi intervención anterior que Vampiro y yo comenzamos a los mordiscos (con el riesgo inherente de que quedar yo convertida en una vampir*a*), pero en ningún momento me sentí ofendida porque él defendiera su posición con sus siempre excelentes argumentos.





ACQM said:


> Tal vez los moderadores se han pasado, creo que sí, pero tú también sabes que muchos de tus comentarios estaban fuera de lugar, lo sabes, lo sabías y los hiciste igual. Así que mucho de lo que se te borró lo escribiste para que fuera borrado, ¿acaso lo niegas?*¿O es que como tú sabes más cosas hay que dejarte pasar que hagas lo que te dé la gana?*


También yo he escrito mensajes que sabía que borrarían. ¿Y qué? Existe algo que llamamos 'libertad de expresión' y por ella me rijo y me he regido siempre. 
Y en cuanto a lo resaltado en negrita, digo que sí, que a las personas valiosas hay que tolerarles algunas cositas extras, aunque se salgan un poco del libreto, so riesgo de que se aburran y se vayan, que es muchísimo peor. 
El caso de Vampiro es ejemplo de ello.





ACQM said:


> [...] Quedaos y mejoradlo, haced que el foro sea mejor, aportad lo que podáis aportar. *¿Se puede aportar sin insultar a nadie ni estar constantemente con bromitas fuera de lugar?* Seguro que podéis encontrar la manera ¿no? Los menos leídos y burros os lo agradeceríamos muchísimo.


Creo que Vampiro ha aportado siempre lo mejor de sí y para bien del foro.
Pero ni él ni ninguno de nosotros puede contra el orden estatuido, y a mí no me gusta perder mi tiempo tratando de cambiar lo que ya veo que a pesar de todos los esfuerzos, en lugar de mejorar, empeora. Batalla perdida, hay que irse. Si se firma la paz, tal vez se pueda volver.

De lo resaltado en negrita digo que jamás, pero jamás, vi a Vampiro insultar a nadie (ni siquiera a mí, a pesar de los mentados mordiscones).

Lamento además tener que decirte, estimada ACQM, que tu idea de que no deben hacerse bromitas me da miedo. 
No me gustan las madres castradoras, pues ya padecí una que arruinó muchos años de mi vida. Así que ni loca fomentaría la actuación de otros castradores. Y si no queda más remedio que estén allí, pues... a poner distancia, que a mí no van amargarme con sus limitaciones.

Un saludo,
Viviana


----------



## ACQM

No quería poneros a todos en un paquete respecto a vuestro trato con la moderación o al trato de la moderación con vosotros, sino como ejemplos de foreros con valía (cada cual la suya) que no estáis tan activos como antaño, sólo eso.

Me consta que ni Lurrezko ni Clares sois de los de los tirones de orejas, ni de los merecidos ni de los de propina. Aunque no opino casi nada sobre esto, porque soy de las que recibe y escribe poquísimos mensajes privados. Tal vez, por eso, me sorprenda que haya tanto forero en pie de guerra con los moderadores, me perdí la revolución. ¿O tal vez es que yo soy de los orates que han molestado a los buenos? Debe de ser eso.

EDITO: Me he cruzado con Calambur y aun me tengo que recuperar del golpe. Cuando he dicho lo de "algo harías" es porque sé muy bien que Vampiro llevaba una temporada sublevado (igual que lo sabéis todos) y cada vez hacía más comentarios desagradables. Las bromas me gustan y me he reído mucho con algunas de Vampiro, pero otras han sido ofensivas. 

No estoy de acuerdo con la falta de cintura de los moderadores y ya lo he dicho 3 veces, pero entiendo que estos son foros moderados y que está bien que lo sean, los diferencia de otras webs, foros y chats diversos. A parte de eso, no entiendo esa agresividad de parte de Calambur, no era mi intención violentar a nadie, pero igual que a algunos no les gusta la moderación, a otros no nos gustan algunos métodos antimoderación. Y eso, no creo que se pueda comparar con criminalizar a las víctimas ni con proteger a los castradores ni con negar las bromas ni con matar a Manolete.


----------



## amanarma

Valeria Mesalina said:


> View attachment 12975
> 
> 
> ¿No queríais una moderadora? Pues aquí está.


¡ja, ja, ja!
Pues póngame cuarto y mitad de moderación por favor.
Perdón por la broma -no sé cuál es el sentido del humor de Valeria Mesalina y no pretendo ofenderla-: una buena entrada... ¿retadora? 
Esto iba de adioses; parece que mucha gente se está despidiendo... pero ciertamente el tema del hilo, se rompió, tal vez las parcas, el fin del año, el caso es que es de agradecer que continúe, a pesar de que está incumpliendo seguramente todas las reglas, empezando porque el debate no es lingüístico, pero está siendo sin duda enriquecedor.


----------



## Calambur

amanarma said:


> ...pero está siendo sin duda enriquecedor.


Ya lo creo. 
Tal vez ayude a que los criticados (moderadores y foristas) revean su accionar.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ACQM said:


> Vampiro, tampoco exageres. Si te han dado algún tiron de orejas, algo harías. ¿O no has sido tú el de los comenatarios fuera de tema y, a menudo, ofensivos? Nadie tiene por qué soportar ofensas, y no tiene ninguna obligación de enviarte un mensaje si no quiere hablar contigo porque se ha ofendido.


 Nunca he visto a Vampiro hacer comentarios ofensivos ni con mala leche. A la que verías hacer comentarios ofensivos y con mucha mala leche es a mí, si me hubieras leído alguna vez. Te has equivocado de persona. 



> Tal vez los moderadores se han pasado, creo que sí, pero tú también sabes que muchos de tus comentarios estaban fuera de lugar, lo sabes, lo sabías y los hiciste igual. Así que mucho de lo que se te borró lo escribiste para que fuera borrado, ¿acaso lo niegas?¿O es que como tú sabes más cosas hay que dejarte pasar que hagas lo que te dé la gana?


Los moderadores tienen un trabajo muy difícil, y cuentan con toda mi admiración. Y sí, a algunos de nosotros nos han borrado montones de posts, y muchos de ellos sabíamos que serían borrados, ¿y qué? Vampiro no está pidiendo ningún trato de favor ni se está quejando de eso. Ni tampoco se cree que sepa más que nadie. Más que muchos en su campo sí, por supuesto, como yo en el mío. Pero que yo recuerde ninguno de sus comentarios, aunque algunos fueran para animar un poco el ambiente - que no es lo mismo que fuera de lugar - han sido ofensivos. Si tú no sabes qué es la ironía, te recomiendo le eches un vistazo al DRAE.



> Dicho esto, insisto en que yo preferiría que te mantegas en el foro; tú, Clares, Lurrezko, Xiao y toda la troupe. Y creo que la uruguaya de Chicago tiene más razón que una santa. Quedaos y mejoradlo, haced que el foro sea mejor, aportad lo que podáis aportar. ¿Se puede aportar sin insultar a nadie ni estar constantemente con bromitas fuera de lugar? Seguro que podéis encontrar la manera ¿no? Los menos leídos y burros os lo agradeceríamos muchísimo.



Yo no; si ésa es su decisión, habrá sido meditada con cuidado. Le echaré de menos, pero respeto su decisión. Es un vampiro, seguir metiéndose en un foro donde se aburre mortalmente no es de vampiros, es de masoquistas. Y en cuanto a las bromitas, all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. Nadie quiere un foro aburrido. Lo de los insultos ya te lo he explicado: jamás, y llevo aquí desde el 2006, he visto a Vampiro insultar a nadie.


----------



## amanarma

ACQM said:


> No quería poneros a todos en un paquete respecto a vuestro trato con la moderación o al trato de la moderación con vosotros, sino como ejemplos de foreros con valía (cada cual la suya) que no estáis tan activos como antaño, sólo eso.
> 
> Me consta que ni Lurrezko ni Clares sois de los de los tirones de orejas, ni de los merecidos ni de los de propina. Aunque no opino casi nada sobre esto, porque soy de las que recibe y escribe poquísimos mensajes privados. Tal vez, por eso, me sorprenda que haya tanto forero en pie de guerra con los moderadores, me perdí la revolución. ¿O tal vez es que yo soy de los orates que han molestado a los buenos? Debe de ser eso.
> 
> EDITO: Me he cruzado con Calambur y aun me tengo que recuperar del golpe. Cuando he dicho lo de "algo harías" es porque sé muy bien que Vampiro llevaba una temporada sublevado (igual que lo sabéis todos) y cada vez hacía más comentarios desagradables. Las bromas me gustan y me he reído mucho con algunas de Vampiro, pero otras han sido ofensivas.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con la falta de cintura de los moderadores y ya lo he dicho 3 veces, pero entiendo que estos son foros moderados y que está bien que lo sean, los diferencia de otras webs, foros y chats diversos. A parte de eso, no entiendo esa agresividad de parte de Calambur, no era mi intención violentar a nadie, pero igual que a algunos no les gusta la moderación, a otros no nos gustan algunos métodos antimoderación. Y eso, no creo que se pueda comparar con criminalizar a las víctimas ni con proteger a los castradores ni con negar las bromas ni con matar a Manolete.


 

Creo que se te ha entendido; no ir a la yugular cada vez que una está a tiro, no implica ser un gilipollas.


----------



## Vampiro

ACQM said:


> Vampiro, tampoco exageres. Si te han dado algún tiron de orejas, algo harías. ¿O no has sido tú el de los comenatarios fuera de tema y, a menudo, ofensivos? Nadie tiene porqué soportar ofensas, y no tiene ninguna obligación de enviarte un mensaje si no quiere hablar contigo porque se ha ofendido.
> 
> Tal vez los moderadores se han pasado, creo que sí, pero tú también sabes que muchos de tus comentarios estaban fuera de lugar, lo sabes, lo sabías y los hiciste igual. Así que mucho de lo que se te borró lo escribiste para que fuera borrado, ¿acaso lo niegas?¿O es que como tú sabes más cosas hay que dejarte pasar que hagas lo que te dé la gana?
> 
> Dicho esto, insisto en que yo preferiría que te mantegas en el foro; tú, Clares, Lurrezko, Xiao y toda la troupe. Y creo que la uruguaya de Chicago tiene más razón que una santa. Quedaos y mejoradlo, haced que el foro sea mejor, aportad lo que podáis aportar. ¿Se puede aportar sin insultar a nadie ni estar constantemente con bromitas fuera de lugar? Seguro que podéis encontrar la manera ¿no? Los menos leídos y burros os lo agradeceríamos muchísimo.


Los tijerazos sí, merecidos, o esperados, la mayoría.  Este es un foro serio.
En cuanto a ofender o insultar creo que quien exagera eres tú.  Yo no suelo ofender, y mucho menos insultar, a nadie, no lo necesito como argumento.
Sí suelo responder con dureza, pero nunca si no es como reacción por algo, ya sea un ataque personal o porque han agredido gratuitamente a algún amigo o amiga; otras veces porque me saca de quicio que a un pobre forero de Timbuktú, que no habla español y hace una pregunta simple, se ponen a hablarle del sexo de los ángeles o de cómo las vecinas del barrio preparan la comida; eso, lo reitero, me parece una falta de respeto por quien abrió el hilo.
Hay hilos que son chacota desde el inicio, pero ahí estamos fuera de lugar todos, comenzando por quien lo abrió; ¿o soy el único que bromea en este foro?
Y si alguna vez se me pasó el tejo con alguien le pedí disculpas, pública o personalmente según correspondiera.
Pero si que le hablen duro hace que algún forerito se ponga a hacer pucheros no es problema mío.
Mi estilo de postear o de hacer las cosas no va a cambiar, me ha reportado amigos y enemigos, en definitiva me mantiene vivo.
Lo malo es cuando me proporciona enemigos pequeños, de poca monta; me hace cuestionarme seriamente si estaré haciendo bien las cosas o no.
¿Te das cuenta cómo un simple hilo de despedida termina en polémica conmigo?
Van a estar más tranquilos sin mí.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## cherine

Estimados foreros:

El equipo de moderación también quiere sumarse a la despedida de Vampiro.Sin duda, el foro ya no será lo mismo sin su invalorable aporte.

Querido Eduardo, te deseamos todo el éxito que te mereces.

Ahora, pienso que todos saben que no se permite hacer comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores en forma pública en los foros, y que esto es el foro de celebraciones no de despedidas (lo que significa que este hilo no está en el alcance de este foro). Pueden despedirse todo lo que quieren por mensajes privados.


Un afectuoso saludo,
En nombre de los moderadores,
Cherine

Hilo cerrado.


----------

